# Novice Miner need help with receiving cryptocurrency



## Rasil (Nov 18, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I'm a new miner and I mine AION, I have the 2miners miner and it's mining AION on a GTX 980. to receive the money I have a Coinomi wallet. People have said to click on receive and copy the address and paste it in the miner is it that simple? I have started mining for more than half an hour and didn't receive any AION in the wallet. Am I doing things correctly? is this supposed to take a while to come?


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 18, 2021)

I'm not sure what type of mining AION does, but it's most likely pooled, and yeah, you'll see regular payouts but probably more like once you meet x amount of coin, which'll probably take more than a few hours.

So my best guess without doing further research on AION would be to give it 48 hours or so and then start to worry if nothing happens.


----------



## Rasil (Nov 18, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> I'm not sure what type of mining AION does, but it's most likely pooled, and yeah, you'll see regular payouts but probably more like once you meet x amount of coin, which'll probably take more than a few hours.
> 
> So my best guess without doing further research on AION would be to give it 48 hours or so and then start to worry if nothing happens.


Thanks for clearing things for me, by any chance do you know the best cryptocurrency to mine with a gtx 980?


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 18, 2021)

Rasil said:


> Thanks for clearing things for me, by any chance do you know the best cryptocurrency to mine with a gtx 980?


I wouldn't really know about that, my mining days are mostly behind me.  I'll leave that one for someone more knowledgeable of present markets to answer.


----------

